# It never rains but (it) pours , When it rains it pours



## charlie2

Hello,
How might we translate the above?
Thanks for your help.

*Moderator note*: We have merged several discussions about the meaning and translation of this expression and its variants.  Consequently, this thread is rather long.  You may find the following summary and points of clarification helpful.

*Form*: In British English, the expression is most commonly heard as, "It never rains but it pours."  By ellipsis there is also, "It never rains but pours," and even simply, "It never rains."  In American English you will usually hear, "When it rains it pours."  The American version is also the long-time advertising slogan of a company that makes table salt (explanation on the Italian-English forum and on Wikipedia).
*
Meaning*: When something occurs, it occurs all at once and in excess.  The occurrence in question is usually negative (especially in British English), the idea being that many things go wrong all at the same time.  However, it's also possible to use the expression to refer to a series of positive things, particularly in American English.  The expression lends itself particularly to a sudden surfeit of what would normally be an infrequent occurrence.

*Primary translations*: For negative things, _un malheur n'arrive [ne vient] jamais seul_.  For positive things, _c'est tout un ou tout l'autre_ may work in certain situations. For many other possible translations, many of which are only for specific contexts, keep reading.

*Related but distinct*: jamais deux sans trois, Whatever can go wrong, will, etc.


----------



## caro.ll.e

Un malheur ne vient jamais seul.

signification:  quand ça va mal, ça va mal... le pire n'est peut-etre pas encore arrivé...
en visuel:  *rains  *veux dire *pluie légère,   **pours* et veux dire *pleuvoir averse*.


----------



## sylber

[...]

If, as I think, 'it never rains but it pours' means that one piece of bad luck will inevitably be followed by another one, I would prefer: 'un malheur n'arrive jamais seul'. One of Chirac's favorite expressions, I hear, is 'les emmerdements volent en escadrille.'   Which is not classic or classy French and I certainly wouldn't recommend using, especially as he is the only person to use that phrase, so far as I know.


----------



## PKTO

"When it rains, it pours"

This expression is not only used to describe several unfortunate occurrences coinciding but also to underline the precariousness of the availability of something we need such as work, and which is beyond our control. The expression is quite fatalistic. 

Many freelancers, when they talk about their line of business will say:

"In the life of a freelancer, when it rains, it pours; either there is all kinds of business, or there is none." 

[...]


----------



## LaCigognePerchée

(Later, much later...)
mon dictionnaire me suggère : "un malheur n'arrive jamais seul", qui semble convenir pour une accumulation pas forcément en 2 ou 3 exemplaires d'évènements négatifs...
mais c'est sacrément moins imagé !


----------



## Maudalice

Il semble qu'il n'y ait pas une expression française mais que l'on adapte selon les cas.  
Ici : Il ne pleut jamais, il tombe des trombes d'eau.
Il ne mange pas, il dévore...


.


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

( colloquially ) de pire en pire !


----------



## Mag38

"_d'un extrême à l'autre_"... La pluie n'est pas forcément une mauvaise chose, après tout!


----------



## Mikamocha

Excellent-mais cette phrase-la, a-t-elle toujours une connotation negative en français ? Pendant que c'est vrai qu'on se sert souvent de cette tournoure pour exprimer des évenements negatifs, on peut aussi l'employer pour exprimer le bonheur. Par exemple si j'étais pauvre et tout à coup on m'a donné 2 000 000 euroes, oui je dirais avec un très grand sourire,  "when it rains, it pours !" 

Ce n'est pas le cas en français ou est-ce qu'il y a un autre terme pour ce genre des situations ?


----------



## Jay the dark Horse

Hi,
I’m learning idioms concerning weather in my e-learning and I’ve just found this one: "When it rains, it pours".

Let me test the waters with "cela va de mal en pis" but I am not satisfied with that translation and wouldlike to ask if someone has another one. So I hope someone will be able to give me more ideas.

Thanks in advance for tour suggestions.


----------



## Gorthaur36

[...]

Il semble que la meilleure expression française soit "Un malheur n'arrive jamais seul". Cette expression signifie qu'après une période d'accalmie, les problèmes affluent en même temps.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Je confirme qu'en anglais l'expression peut faire référence à un événement heureux. Par exemple, l'autre jour j'ai envoyé un texto à mon fils pour lui demander de ses nouvelles. Il avait récemment rompu avec sa copine et il était triste. Il m'a répondu : « Ça va très bien. J'ai eu le numéro de téléphone de deux filles ! When it rains, it pours. » Pour moi les deux versions anglaises ont exactement le même sens. Que diriez-vous ? D'un extrême à l'autre ?


----------



## Guill

En pareille circonstance (dans le cas où c'est dit pour un heureux évènement), je dirais "C'est un prêté pour un rendu". Pour ce qui est du sens négatif, il y avait ce sujet il n'y a pas longtemps qui citait "Les emmerdes, ça vole par escadrilles". Je pense que ça rend très bien le sens voulu


----------



## Franco-filly

It means when something goes from bad to worse. 

So, I do not believe it's the same as "from one extreme to the other" "_d'un extrême à l'autre_".

The latter would mean that things are (very) good and then go (very) bad - too opposing situations.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Guill et Franco-filly. Pour les copines, peut-être qu'on peut dire : _Une de perdue, dix de retrouvées. _


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Charlie,

C'est exactement l'expression qui m'est venue à l'esprit, pour ton contexte précis.

Le Harrap's idioms suggère :
-_ Un malheur n'arrive jamais seul_ (dans le sens négatif) ... que plusieurs ont suggéré en début de fil
- _C'est tout un ou tout l'autre_ (dans un sens plus positif)

*Edit : *L'expression « _un prêté pour un rendu_ », qui selon *Reverso*, est l'équivalent de «_ une revanche légitime _» n'est pas courante à Montréal.
 Elle convient dans ton contexte, mais ne traduit pas la phrase en titre. J'ai trouvé ce fil connexe: un prêté pour un rendu


----------



## zwim

Let aside the idiom, a litteral translation you can hear in France is "c'est pas la pluie, c'est le déluge" and obviously it's very more related to weather conditions, but with context, it can get also the suggested sense.


----------



## orlando09

Personally I've never heard the English expression used positively, but I guess it's just an extention of the usage I've not come across. I've generally heard it in the un malheur n'arrive jamais seul version. 

Shakespeare had a phrase for that too: *when sorrows come, they come not single spies, but in battalions.*


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Je dirais bien _le sort ne fait jamais les choses à moitié_ mais je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit une expression. Où le temps peut être remplacé par un autre nom, le temps, le bonheur, le malheur...


----------



## PtiFutee

Today someone gave me another French expression that fits and I haven't seen it here yet. 

He said:  _"C'est la loi des séries. Quand un train déraille, un autre déraille le même jour."_ I thought this was a good fit. 

PF


----------



## broglet

il ne tombe jamais les gouttes mais les hallebardes


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

Je reprends l'idée de zwim pour ajouter une expression très simple qui marche dans de nombreux cas:
_"après la pluie, le déluge". 
_
Le sens premier restant "un malheur n'arrive jamais seul". 
L'idée de "après la pluie le déluge" étant justement qu'après un temps de chien, ça s'aggrave encore.


----------



## OLN

« Après la pluie, le déluge » est un détournement ironique du dicton « Après la pluie, le beau temps » plutôt qu'une expression commune.

On peut aussi jouer sur : « Une mauvaise/bonne nouvelle n'arrivant jamais seule, … ».


----------



## Nicomon

C'est peut-être un détournement ironique du dicton, OLN, mais à mon avis  ça rend bien l'expression.  On garde l'idée d'eau.  

Simple choix personnel... je préfère _ un malheur/bonheur n'arrive jamais seul_  à _une mauvaise/bonne nouvelle_...

Sinon (voir aussi le post 2)  il y a, tout simplement :  _quand ça va mal, ça va *vraiment *mal / *très* mal. _


----------



## iuytr

Dans certains cas, on pourrait peut être utiliser "pas à moitié" avec différents verbes, par exemple pour rester sur la pluie :  quand ça tombe, ça ne tombe pas à moitié (utilisé pour certaines régions avec ici).

Quand un malheur lui arrive, c'est pas à moitié.

Quand elle a de la chance, c'est pas à moitié.


----------



## Fay44

Peut-être: "Quand ça veut pas, ça veut pas"


----------



## Charlie Parker

After reviewing this thread, I began to have doubts. I wondered if I had been using the expression incorrectly for years. 

A bit of Googling reassured me. I am not the only one to use it in a positive sense. I am well aware of the negative sense, for which the French equivalent is "Un malheur n'arrive jamais seul," but it can also refer to a sudden, unexpected increase in business, which is a happy event. 

Just the other day, I used it in reference to my online tutoring practice. I lost a few students and was starting to think that interest was waning when suddenly I started to get more calls. Then, I wondered how I was going to accommodate the new students. I said to myself “Wow. It never rains, but it pours.” What can I say in French?

*Edit *It just occurred to me that I would also say “It’s feast or famine,” like the situation of the freelancer alluded to by PKTO in post #6.


----------



## Nicomon

@ Charlie :   Il me semble que l'expression «_ Un de perdu, dix de retrouvés _» pourrait convenir dans ce nouveau contexte.

Sinon pour   "_It's feast or famine_" il y aurait « _C'est (toujours) tout ou rien ».  _

Ou comme dans l'intro de ce fil :
For positive things, _c'est tout un ou tout l'autre_ may work in certain situations.


----------



## broglet

My mother used to say when bad things kept happening "If it's not one thing it's another".  A suitable thing to say when Covid19 was waning and then Putin invaded Ukraine!


----------



## Charlie Parker

Yes, and I often say "It's just one thing after another."


----------



## Nicomon

Charlie Parker said:


> "It's just one thing after another."


Là je dirais en français :  _Une chose / un malheur n'attend pas l'autre.   _


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Pesimistic:I forget who said "Life is just one damn thing after another." Also, "It never lets up." and in the US,  "It's always something.", popularized by the TV show _Saturday Night Live_. 

[Biblical, thus less common: "It's seven years of fat (optimistic]/lean (pessimistic] kine."]

I can't think offhand of an optimistic equivalent. Maybe "Things are looking up!" ?


----------



## Chimel

Charlie Parker said:


> Just the other day, I used it in reference to my online tutoring practice. I lost a few students and was starting to think that interest was waning when suddenly I started to get more calls. Then, I wondered how I was going to accommodate the new students. I said to myself “Wow. It never rains, but it pours.” What can I say in French?


This situation reminds me of something familiar you sometimes hear: "C'est comme le ketchup, au début rien ne sort et puis tout vient d'un seul coup". 

So, in your case, "it never rains but it pours" could be translated: "C'est comme le ketchup, tout vient d'un seul coup".


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Sinon pour "_It's feast or famine_" il y aurait « _C'est (toujours) tout ou rien ». _






> For positive things, _c'est tout un ou tout l'autre_ may work in certain situations.


Je n'ai encore jamais entendu cette expression.

Autre suggestion pour Charlie : _J'ai des élèves comme s'il en pleuvait_.

Pour des malheurs, il y a aussi : _tomber de Charybde en Scylla_.


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> Je n'ai encore jamais entendu cette expression.


J'ai copié l'intro sans remarquer qu'il manquait le  « l' ».  Extrait de cette page : c'est tout l'un ou tout l'autre (définition)


> *c'est tout l'un ou tout l'autre #**locution*
> Il faut choisir entre ceci ou cela ; pour dire que c'est soit un extrême soit l'autre, qu'il n'y a pas de milieu, pas de modération.


_Tomber de Charybde en Scylla_ (_aller de mal en pis_) n'est pas très usitié de ce côté-ci de l'Atlantique.
Il me semble que le registre n'est pas le même.

Voir aussi ce fil : *Un malheur n'attend pas un autre*   (je dis  _l'autre_ - pas « _un autre_ »)


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> J'ai copié l'intro sans remarquer qu'il manquait le « l' ».


L'intro a apparemment elle-même été recopiée de ton #16 où l'article était déjà manquant. 


Nicomon said:


> Le Harrap's idioms suggère :
> -_ Un malheur n'arrive jamais seul_ (dans le sens négatif) ... que plusieurs ont suggéré en début de fil
> - _C'est tout un ou tout l'autre_ (dans un sens plus positif)



Quoi qu'il en soit, cela ne change rien pour moi : avec ou sans l'article, l'expression m'est inconnue.


----------

